

Why you should go for React.js, instead of Angular 2.0 - philplckthun
https://medium.com/@PhilPlckthun/react-to-this-nonsense-and-move-on-3d9f9111a77d

======
maxharris
Why you should go for React.js + Meteor:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QtrkXKvQFc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QtrkXKvQFc)

~~~
philplckthun
Sounds awesome! I really liked Meteor, but its view part was weird.
Meteor+React sound like a natural dream team.

